# Do not feed to infants less than 1 year, how about Elderly and Immunocompromised?



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Since its evident not to feed infants less than 1 year old because their gut is not fully developed (lowered immune system) and run the risk of botulism, then why do you not see warnings for immunocompromised (HIV, Transplants, Cancer etc) patients or the elderly?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

You are missing a major element of the why not. It is not that infants immune system is under developed, although that is part of the problem, it is that the stomach is not acid enough to stop the botulism spores from developing. Botulism cannot grow and thus not produce the toxin in acid environments, or sugary ones. As far as I know the elderly have a full compliment of acid. Even in people that take acid suppressors the environment is against the botulism spore.
Dave


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Dave, thanks for clearing that up for me, makes perfect sense.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dave covered it. It's the acidity that is the issue.


----------

